# new horsefaced loach dead



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Bought on monday, Very agitated little fish-- found dried up on the floor wednesday.
Don't know why he did it. Managed to find a small hole in the canopy where the filter inserts and was gone. 
Perhaps he felt uncomfortable being in a gravel-less Quarantine tank?


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. I had a Glass Cat take the plunge into the long sleep recently. 

Did you know they turn milk white when they die? It was sad...


----------

